# Newbie Question



## fist of fury (Jan 15, 2002)

Ok I'm new to filipino/indonesian MA's and I'm trying to learn as much about them as I can. So here's my question Kali and Silat whats the difference? from what I understand so far is that Kali is a generic term for the filipino arts and Silat is the term used in indonesian arts, sort of like saying I study kung fu it's a broad term. Am I correct? sorry if this sounds ignorant I've just started in silat and I haven't had a chance to sit down with my instructor yet to get a full explanation.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Kali and Silat whats the difference? from what I understand so far is that Kali is a generic term for the filipino arts and Silat is the term used in indonesian arts*



I hesitate to attempt to answer this question for a number of reasons, but: The terms kali, arnis, and escrima are broad terms used to describe the FMA. What term is used depends on geography and on the idosyncratic development of the system. Some people have strong feelings about these terms and others don't. The term kali is likely older but is not clearly related to the well-known Hindu deity Kali; the terms arnis and escrima come from Spanish terms (for battle _harness_ and _skirmish_, respectively).

Silat is a broad term used to describe Indonesian and sometimes Malysian martial arts (the latter will often use the term bersilat). The best known is pentjak silat, which some also feel is a fairly generic term.

In short, I agree with your impression, but I don't think that everyone would agree that such a gloss is adequate. I have seen people become very heated over the purported differences between kali, arnis, and escrima.


----------

